

Coldfusion is making a huge comeback in the London Tech-Scene - LouisRoR
https://medium.com/@louisror/coldfusion-is-making-a-huge-comeback-in-the-london-tech-scene-1-4-2015-60a646a6860d

======
zubairq
Coldfusion was actually pretty good, alot better than many so called modern
stacks. In fact the whole react + flux takes alot of pointers from coldfusion
by putting data access in the view layer

------
br3w5
April Fools Day

------
wilsonsilva
Ahaha, you got me!

